# My first Tiel



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's a photo of my new Tiel. We think it's probably a girl due to the faded cheek spots and mottled underside of the tail. She is 16 weeks old. No name yet!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is very cute  I think she is a pied, pieds can not be visually sexed.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeh, it's a difficult one. Do males ever hiss?? She hissed at me when i took the box out of the cage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yes males do hiss, I have heard it is to scare others away. Kind of like look at me Iam a dangerous snake, so stay away


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

aww bless you new tiel is lovely, i still ahvent worked out what mine is yet, im not to worried tho lol 

no name ? how about sweeney todd lol sorry my fav film right now


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

She's so pretty and sweet looking.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Lovely!!!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aaww she reminds me of my little Mikey....even the cheek spots....it could be that she's a pastelface.....i don't think the faded cheek spots really works in anything other then greys? tho I could be wrong....Little Mikey has those cheek spots but is a male as he talks and whistles....guess u will find out in a bit by the behaviour


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She is so cute!  You will have to start a new thread about names for her!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Even in greys the cheek spots aren't actually faded they just look less prominent because of the dusting of grey the female has on her face. Look for classic behaviour. At 16 weeks it may be a while before you see it. Also the tailfeathers of the male don't become apparent 'till the first sometimes even the second molt. I think you have a pastel face. Well done! Thats a very pretty bird.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, that's the first time i've heard of a pastel face...... i knew there was a reason i just had to take her home! But now her gender is just all the more confusing, what with the pied thing. I've been trying to get a look at the underside of her wing feathers, and caught a glimpse earlier. The grey feathers under there have a couple of rows of yellow spots across the wing. I suppose that also means nothing at this age.

The gender confusion continues...... we might never know!

Oh, and the name is leaning towards 'Misty'..... we're keeping it gender neutral


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

We have decided on Misty 

Another picture:


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Misty is a perfect name. Suits your baby well! And yes you are right the spots mean nothing at this age. Males will molt those out all or most around six months. Females on the other hand will keep those spots.


----------

